# Question about this APBT.



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey all has anybody heard or have any pictures of this dog.

'PR' GALLEGOS ONYX OF COLDSTEEL 

I think this is related with my dog father.

Thanks


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Is your dog down from Boogieman blood, Tayna of ColdSteel pits?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [209133] :: GALLEGOS ONYX OF COLDSTEEL

Couldn't find a pic though.


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

shadowgames said:


> Is your dog down from Boogieman blood, Tayna of ColdSteel pits?


I purchased my pit from "Old Regret Kennels" which is no longer around. Tony who owned the kennel supplied me with UKC paper work which says the sire is Mighty Joe from Coldsteel and the dame is Sugar Dee Dee from Coldsteel. If anybody has Tony Carranza contact info please PM the info.

Thanks


----------

